# Thread Ratings?



## Dave G (Jan 9, 2002)

Is this going to be useful at all?  I am just curious how people might think this will be used and/or abused


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm not sure if it actually does anything... maybe it needs a minumum number before it does anything... everyone rank this thread!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll propably turn them off.  There are a few little options that will undoubtedly need activating/deactivating.

Thanks for spotting it.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

All my threads are gold!


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

I see this as just another thing some will whine about.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

Does rating a thread bump it? 'coz if not, it would be kinda cool to leave the feature on...


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 9, 2002)

Rating a thread doesn't BUMP it


----------



## Martin (Jan 11, 2002)

Nor does it seem to actually rate the thread unless you post while doing so.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2002)

The ratings are a Silly Thing.

But the kids like 'em.


----------



## TalonComics (Jan 13, 2002)

Wow! I just had a great idea! We could start a whole ratemyd20game.com frenzy or something!

I can just see it now:
You go to the site and post your d20 book then people come and rate it based on content! Man oh man! I am sooooo smart!



What?


Why are you all looking at me like that?


WHAT???


Oh...

*NEVERMIND!*

~D


----------

